# BBQ For Charity



## ryanhoelzer (Apr 7, 2010)

I was in a BBQ place in Athens, GA today and they had a sign up for an upcoming BBQ for charity.  You can win a Traeger grill too.  Note, I'm not involved with it, just saw the sign and thought I'd pass it on.

http://www.fastsigns.com/440/Charity-BBQ


----------

